
Taumatawhakatangi­hangakoauauotamatea­turipukakapikimaunga­horonukupokaiwhen­uak - asamant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangi%C2%ADhangakoauauotamatea%C2%ADturipukakapikimaunga%C2%ADhoronukupokaiwhen%C2%ADuakitanatahu
======
jonshariat
Love looking at pictures of their sign[1]

Also on a related note, this weather reporter[2] nailed a similarly difficult
welsh town name.

1\.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Taumatawhakatangi%C2%ADhanga...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Taumatawhakatangi%C2%ADhangakoauauotamatea%C2%ADturipukakapikimaunga%C2%ADhoronukupokaiwhen%C2%ADuakitanatahu+nails+pronunciation&sxsrf=ALeKk01whw6wXFvqWrrXRDM8ba5BjSzwqQ:1596736062419&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=TlYLN2c9Ds4tkM%252ChlJSakxoDHiVKM%252C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQJKlV_MKz_dRnhUDgcPvieWxWzsg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiJqbOukYfrAhVFs54KHeKPCy8Q9QEwF3oECAQQBQ#imgrc=AHNUXR-
mYSArqM)

2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHxO0UdpoxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHxO0UdpoxM)

------
foofoo4u
Pronunciation for those curious:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20081014111519/http://www.korero...](https://web.archive.org/web/20081014111519/http://www.korero.maori.nz/sound/places/f-t-
w-k-o-t-p-w-k-t-t.mp3)

------
pseudolus
Actually, the correct name is:

"Taumatawhakatangi­hangakoauauotamatea­turipukakapikimaunga­horonukupokaiwhen­uakitanatahu".
The 80 character HN limit strikes again.

------
firebaze
This is the opposite of code-golf: the longest, most redundant non-program :)

